# [ALSA] Freeze général avec les IRQ (résolu)

## Maer

Bonsoir à tous 

Je suis débutant sous Gentoo (et sous linux en général, à part quelques essais sous ubuntu ...), j'ai installé la 2006.1 récemment, tout marchait bien, tout était beau, propre, rapide, personalisable ... jusqu'au moment où j'ai voulu avoir du son. 

Et là ce fut le drame

J'ai d'abord suivi pas à pas le guide ALSA pour Gentoo, en implémentant alsa directement dans le noyau (ma carte mère est une Terratec Aureon 5.1 pci, qui utilise le pilote "cmipci" ). Donc j'implémente, je compile, je configure, je mixe, j'unmute, toussa, et hop j'ai du son ! Mais au bout de 20sec environ le son se "bloque", comme un vieux disque rayé ... et même en fermant le lecteur (dans ce cas c'était VLC) le son continue de casser les oreilles de tout l'immeuble. Mais en plus, à partir du moment où ce bug apparait, toute la connexion internet est KO, et je n'ai plus accès à un disque dur externe, qui en dehors de ça marche tout à fait bien. Peut être qu'il ya aussi d'autres bugs qui se déclenchent après le premier du son mais que je n'ai pas remarqué.

J'ai d'abord pensé que tout ça venait de VLC, j'ai donc installé amarok => pareil, au bout de 10sec à 3mn maxi, plantage du son et de suite après d'internet et du dd externe. J'ai ensuite essayé de faire la même chose en mode ligne de commande, idem, avec madplay rapidement tout plante.

J'ai ensuite essayé de toucher un peu à tout dans ALSA, puisque c'est le bug sur l'audio qui semble "provoquer" les autres. J'ai donc totalement démonté ma carte pci, puis j'ai réactivé dans le bios une puce de gestion du son (une AC'97 standart). J'ai ensuite recompilé le noyau en désactivant le pilote cmipci et en activant celui de cette nouvelle carte son (cette fois j'ai utilisé dans le noyau le truc "intel/VIA/ASUS/nvidia AC97 ..." je suis plus très sur du nom mais de toute façon c'est le seul a mentionner AC97). Je recompile le tout, et rebelote environ 30sec de son (avec en plus le focking espoir ...) puis plantage général.

J'ai ensuite viré tout ALSA du noyau pour utiliser le paquet alsa-driver. Je retourne donc au début du tuto alsa sur la doc gentoo, je suis tout, tout marche bien, j'installe, le configure, je lance VLC ... et vlan après 1mn d'espoir avec un joli son, bien net et tout en plus c'est dommage, plantage total du son + internet + dd externe.

Voilà où j'en suis, apparament vu tout ce que j'ai essayé alsa ne doit pas être responsable du bazard mais tant que je ne lance pas de son la connexion internet et le disque dur externe sont stables, pendant des heures, mais dès que je met du son au bout de 3mn maxi rien ne va plus, donc si ce n'est pas alsa, qui d'autre ?

Ca fait 4 jours que je m'arrache les cheveux la dessus, je déprime, le plus gros problème étant que je ne vois même pas dans quelle direction chercher une solution ... je suis au bord du suicide, ou pire, prêt à repasser sous windows !

Enfin bref, merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider un peu, si qqun a déjç eu un problème similaire ou voit un peu de quoi il retourne ...

Joyeuses Pâques à tous !

MaerLast edited by Maer on Wed Apr 11, 2007 11:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

salut,

Ton problème est très curieux je ne sais pas si ça te seras de grand secours mais tu pourrais déjà vérifier que n'as pas de conflits d'irq (car ton plantage général au bout de qq sec pourrait laisser penser à ça...) :

vérifies donc la sortie de cat /proc/interrupts que tu n'aies pas plusieurs périph qui utilisent le même irq (quoique que tu sembles avoir une carte son intégrée à ta carte mère et donc c'est peu probable)

ensuite (et à mon avis il y a plus de chance que ça vienne de là..) tu as peut être laissé dans ton noyau 

dans : Device drivers/sound/open sound system activé auquel cas désacives le et recompile...

en tous cas ne te décourages pas, tout problème à sa solution !

Nul doute que si mon message ne te mets pas sur la voie quelqu'un d'autre le fera...cependant essaies de donner plus d'infos, comme la config de ton noyau pour le son et les sorties relatives au son de dmesg ainsi que tes logs dans /var/log/messages s'il yen a au moment du plantage....

bon courage

----------

## _Seth_

Euh, juste une idée comme ça : as tu regardé du coté de aRts ? C'est le gestionnaire de son de KDE et je ne lui fait pas vraiment confiance... enfin ça fait longtemps que je ne lui ai pas donné une nouvelle chance. Enfin tu peux toujours voir si cela ne va pas mieux en le désactivant dans le panneaux de configuration de KDE.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Utilise plutôt le paquet alsa-driver + la variable ds le make.conf (ALSA_CARDS="nom_de_ton_driver"), cela évite les compiles du noyau et les drivers sont plus à jours ... Enlève ta carte pci terratec de son slot pci et essais alors ta carte inerne .

----------

## Maer

D'abord merci beaucoup à tous pour vos réponses : )

Alors voilà où j'en suis. Avec la carte pci + la puce sur la carte mère j'ai 4 config possibles

-carte pci avec module noyau

-carte pci avec paquet alsa-drivers

-puce AC'97 avec module noyau

-puce AC'97 avec paquet alsa-drivers

J'ai testé les 4 possibilités, en débranchant carrément la carte pci quand j'utilise la puce AC'97 et en désactivant la puce dans le BIOS quand j'utilise la carte pci. Le bug est apparu avec toutes les config -_-

Actuellement je suis revenu avec la carte pci, en utilisant le paquet alsa-drivers. 

J'utilise GNOME comme gestionnaire de fenêtres, donc pas de soucis du côté de aRts, et j'ai même regardé ESD, qui semble être l'équivalent côté KDE, et j'ai eu droit au bug même avec ESD désactivé.

Dans le noyau tout est bien configuré, le seul truc activé dans Device drivers -> Sound est "Support for sound card ...", Alsa et OSS sont bien désactivés. D'aileurs tout répond de manière normale quand je lance les test du tuto ALSA sur la doc gentoo

Au niveau des IRQ voici ce que j'ai dans /proc/interrputs :

```

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:     523911          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:      11363          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  2:          0          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  6:          3          0   IO-APIC-edge      floppy

  7:     252439          0   IO-APIC-edge      ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, CMI8738-MC6, eth0

  8:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      acpi

 10:     280973          0   IO-APIC-edge      ohci1394, nvidia

 11:      13016          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata, libata

 12:      58753          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      18633          0   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

NMI:        187        120

LOC:     523893     523868

ERR:          0

```

Ca me dit pas grand chose :p mais à première vue il semble rien y avoir d'anormal ...

Au niveu de /var/log/messages j'ai relancé VLC, ce salaud a mis 5mn avant de bugger en plus pour bien me donner l'espoir, mais rien, bug à 11h56 et aucune entrée a ce moment ...

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Désolé mais je n'ai pas de réponse à ton problème, par contre à ta place je pense que je testerai le son depuis un Live CD récent (Knoppix, Ubuntu ou autre) pour voir si cela ne peux pas venir d'un problème de configuration quelconque.

Si depuis le Live CD tu remarques le même bug, il y a priori deux possibilités :

[*] Soit un souci hardware ;

[*] Soit un souci au niveau des drivers Alsa (j'en doute vu que tu as testé à la fois la version du noyau et celle de Portage et en plus même le driver AC97 te pose problème...). Dans ce cas là tu peux aussi tester tes chipsets audio depuis un Live CD Freesbie basé sur FreeBSD et qui donc n'utilise pas Alsa mais OSS.

Bon courage !

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> 7:     252439          0   IO-APIC-edge      ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, CMI8738-MC6, eth0

 

salut,

si j'ai bien lu , cmi8738-mc6 c'est la carte son ?

si c'est bien elle, y a un soucis sur l'irq et vu qu'elle partage la meme que eth0 et l'usb , cela explique pourquoi tout bloque.

maintenant pourquoi cela bloquerai comme ca a l'utilisation ... 

j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop d'idees, regarde deja dans le bios si tu peux assigner une irq seule pour la carte son.

Ensuite, peut etre booter avec les options noapic et nolapic , mais je ne sais pas ce que ca fait vraiment   :Embarassed:  , je m'en vais reviser un peu , a toi de creuser   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

Salut, j'ai eu ce genre de problème mais je te dis tout de suite que ce n'est probablement pas pareil que chez toi.

En fait, mon son faisait freezer la machine complète après 30 secondes. Comme toi, j'ai essayé la carte son intégrée et c'est la que je n'ai plus eu de problème... c'est ma carte son qui était grillée. Pour l'histoire, il me faisait des erreurs au niveau du /dev/hdc (qui était mon lecteur dvd, que je n'utilisais pas), j'ai flashé grave, j'ai rachetté un dur (alors qu'il était en /dev/hda) et j'avais toujours ce problème !!!! Simplement viré cette carte et ca marche. Je pense pas que les modules externe au kernel arrangerait les choses donc je te conseil de garder en dur le driver de ta carte.

As tu essayé de NE PAS LANCER le serveur X ainsi que gnome ? Il existe "mp3blaster" qui est un lecteur en console, tu devrais le tester. Avec ma carte, ca plantais aussi, c'est la que je me suis dis qu'il y avait un problème grave !   :Laughing: 

Allais, bonne chance...

Je pense: peut etre un problème de scheduler ou de timer  :Surprised: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   7:     252439          0   IO-APIC-edge      ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, CMI8738-MC6, eth0 
> 
> salut,
> 
> si j'ai bien lu , cmi8738-mc6 c'est la carte son ?
> ...

 

tiens, tiens.... comme dis ryo-san vois du côté de ton bios si tu peux pas assigner manuellement une irq spécifique...c'est logique si tu as plusieurs périphériques qui "tire la ficelle" en même temps ton cpu ne sais plus à qui il doit préter attention et c'est le freeze...mais franchement on peut pas conclure que ça vient de là à 100%

Je pense en effet comme te le dis sankukai qu'il faut avant tout écarter le problème hardware, avant de penser au bug

Question bête : est ce que ton pc marche avec windows ? effectivement testes avec un (des) live cd d'autres distributions pour voir si le pb se confirme....

Beaucoup de choses peuvent entrainer un plantage, conflit irq, mauvaise compatibilité ram, nappe défectueuse.

Pour faire concret fais toi le pc le plus simple possible (enleves toutes cartes pci inutiles dans un premier temps) une cm, un cpu, un dur, une alim,.. penses à faire un memtest (beaucoup de bugs peuvent provenir de la ram et perso  j'aurai souvent gagné du temps à commencer par là! et pas plus tard que ce week end ! hein domi ?) ça coute rien

----------

## Mickael

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *ryo-san wrote:*    *Quote:*   7:     252439          0   IO-APIC-edge      ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, CMI8738-MC6, eth0 
> 
> salut,
> 
> si j'ai bien lu , cmi8738-mc6 c'est la carte son ?
> ...

 

SAlut, tu parles d'irq mais il nous informe dès le début qu'il est débutant en tout. Peut-être devrais-tu le guider un peu plus.  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SAlut, tu parles d'irq mais il nous informe dès le début qu'il est débutant en tout. Peut-être devrais-tu le guider un peu plus. 

 

Salut MickTux, il se dit débutant sous linux....  :Wink:   dans le doute c'est pour cela que j'avais pris l'image "des ficelles" que j'espere assez claire mais disons que chaque périphérique de ton ordi lorsqu'il a une requete a adresser à ton processeur afin qu'il la traite cherche à "attirer son attention"  en "tirant sur un ficelle" bien précise qui lui est assignée automatiquement, donc Maer tu comprendras que si deux  périphériques tirent "la même ficelle" au même momoment ton processeur ne sais plus qui écouter...et ça peut provoquer au mieux un ralentissement de la machine au pire un plantage.

Apparemment ta carte réseau eth0, ta carte son CMI8738-MC6 et ton usb "tirent la même ficelle" et partage l'irq n° 7... 

Il est possible dans le bios de ta carte mère d'assigner manuellement une adresse irq aux périphériques afin d'écarter le problème....

J'éspère que je suis plus clair ! 

(PS : fait quant même un memtest encore une fois ça coûte rien et c'est dispo sur ton livecd de gentoo)

----------

## Maer

J'ai windows qui tourne sur une autre partition et qui n'a jamais eu de problèmes au niveau du son, donc à mon avis on peut écarter directement le problème matériel sur la carte son, et d'ailleurs même sous linux j'ai toujours un peu de son avant le plantage ce qui me fait penser que le driver doit être bien configuré

Pour les IRQ en fait je suis pas débutant que sous linux  :Smile:  mais je vois à peu près de quoi il s'agit ( et pour le coup des ficelles ma foi c'est tout à fait clair comme explication  :Smile:  ) je vais aller voir un peu dans le BIOS quels paramètres on peut toucher, la suite au prochain épisode ^^

----------

## Ezka

C'est étrange comme truc, j'ai eu aussi un problème liée au son mais c'était du à un conflit matériel :  1 carte PCI qui pouvait pas blérer le chipset nforce ... Mais bon ça m'arrivait sous window$ aussi.

Bref si tu n'as plus de piste essaye d'examiner la sortie lspci -vvt et de bien regarder dans les docs (je pense à ALSA là, il y a parfois un bon nombre d'option qui s'adapte a ton matériel mais qu'il faut activer/désactiver).

 *Quote:*   

> si c'est bien elle, y a un soucis sur l'irq et vu qu'elle partage la meme que eth0 et l'usb , cela explique pourquoi tout bloque.

 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le problème, 1) il n'a pas de problème sous win, et 2) regarde :

```
19:     716971   IO-APIC-fasteoi   EMU10K1, eth0
```

une irq est partagée sur 2 cartes PCI chez moi et ça fonctionne, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse être sur à 100% que tout vienne de là.

----------

## Maer

ALLELUIA J'AI DU SON, MANGEZ DU SON LE SON CAYBON !!!!!!

Ahhhh, piting ça fait du bien   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Il s'agissait bien d'un problème d'IRC, par contre aucun moyen de configurer les IRC manuellement, même sur la carte mère (d'ailleurs, dans la carte mère, asus A8N32-SLI avec BIOS flashé ce matin donc au niveau flexibilité pas trop mauvais je pense, il n'y a que 2 options pour les IRQ : ou bien "disponible pour le système" ou bien "reservé" donc en fait ce doit être le système qui assigne les IRQ et non le bios lui même ... faudra que jme renseigne tiens).

Donc en fait j'ai réactivé la carte pci en même temps que la puce AC'97, ce qui a modifié toute la table des IRQ, puisqu'on ajoutait de nouveaux périphériques, et là coup de chance la carte son pci s'est retrouvé toute seule, ce qui lui convient apparament beaucoup mieux.

Voilà voilou, merci beaucoup à tous, et longue vie à  Gentoo !!! 

Allez courage, on a le son, plus que beryl, wine, world of warcraft et un équivalent de easy php à installer :p

----------

## dapsaille

 *Maer wrote:*   

> ALLELUIA J'AI DU SON, MANGEZ DU SON LE SON CAYBON !!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhh, piting ça fait du bien    
> 
> Il s'agissait bien d'un problème d'IRC, par contre aucun moyen de configurer les IRC manuellement, même sur la carte mère (d'ailleurs, dans la carte mère, asus A8N32-SLI avec BIOS flashé ce matin donc au niveau flexibilité pas trop mauvais je pense, il n'y a que 2 options pour les IRQ : ou bien "disponible pour le système" ou bien "reservé" donc en fait ce doit être le système qui assigne les IRQ et non le bios lui même ... faudra que jme renseigne tiens).
> ...

 

Hahahaha la bonne solution de bourrin j'adore   :Wink: 

Ravi que cela fonctionne et BIENVENUE ^^

----------

## loopx

t'as pas essayé de changer ta carte de slot   :Laughing:  ?

----------

## gglaboussole

je suis content que ça fonctionne mais quand même je trouve un truc très bizare et j'aimerai bien avoir les éclairsissements de quelqu'un de plus "barbu" que moi....quand je te disais que l'on ne pouvait pas être sur à 100% que cela venait des IRQ c'est ---à moins que je dise une émOrme connerie  et c'est là, pour ma culture personnelle que j'aimerai l'intervention d'un vieux loup de l'informatique--- qu'à présent je pensais que les irq étaient assignés par le bios de la carte mère indépendemment de l'OS.... autrement dit un conflit irq devrait poser problème aussi bien sous Gentoo que sur windows  (en tout cas aussi bien que sur ubunu que tu disais avoir testé) donc coment se faisse t'il que se faisse   :Shocked:  ????

----------

## Maer

Ma foi coment se faisse t'il que se faisse retranscrit bien ce que j'ai pensé à propos de ce joyeux bordel ^^ jvais essayer de voir si ya moyen de trouver la table des IRQ quand je suis sous windows, on verra bien si c'est la même que sous gentoo ... par contre dans la carte mère, ça je suis sur il n'y avait que 2 solutions pour chaque IRQ : ou bien occupé, ou bien disponible pour le système ... mais le problème a l'air d'être aussi compliqué par ce qu'on appelle les plug'nplay, carte mère P'n'P, système P'n'P ... jpense que ca a un rapport mais késako ?

----------

## dapsaille

Dans l'absolu sous windows les irq sont réassignées si on le souhaite.. 

et j'imagine que sous linux la même chose est possible

Le fait que le bios assigne les irq permet aux "vieux" systèmes sans gestion des irq de pouvoir tourner.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

vu que ca en turlupine pas mal , moi le premier voici  le lien  que je suis allé consulter suite a ce post,

ca clarifie pas mal de chose.

Il faut rajouter une couche a ce qui est ecrit  vu que le kernel joue un role ( intermediaire , primaire ? ) dans cette gestion des irq.

Bonne lecture  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

merci   :Wink: 

je vais lire ça avec attention...

----------

